# VPACE 24" oder 26" - eure Erfahrung



## Deleted 326763 (8. März 2018)

Meine Tochter wächst aus Ihrem 16" Rad heraus (Kubike 16")

Der nächste Schritt wäre das Vpace Max24.
Somit auch das erste mit Schaltung und großen Rädern.
Aber wenn ich mir die Überstandshöhe anschaue, käme auch fast das Max26 in Frage.

Wobei mit ihren 1,16m Körpergröße wäre die Sitzposition auf dem großem Rad eher unenspannt und unhandlich- oder?


Beim aktuellen Rad ist der Sattel bei ca. 60cm.
Im September gehts in die Schule und davor im August in den Urlaub. Da wäre das neue Rad auch spätestens geplant. 

Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## DianaD80 (8. März 2018)

Also mit 1,16m ist sie m.M. nach definitiv zu klein fürs Max 26, unserer ist mit 1,26/1,27 aufs Max26 umgestiegen und das war schon recht knapp, ging aber schon. Und ein Umstieg von 16 auf 26 Zoll finde ich schon heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. März 2018)

Danke,

denke auch, daß das schon ein großer Sprung ist.
Sie soll ja auch Spaß am Rad haben.

Bin ganz ehrlich, ein wenig spielt ja auch hier das Geld eine Rolle.... Und der Gedanke war/ist mit dem 26er eine Größe zu überspringen.

Ist aber wahrscheinlich eher nicht so sinnvoll. Hattet Ihr vorher das 24" Rad? Bis zu welcher Körpergröße kann man das noch gut fahren?


----------



## LockeTirol (8. März 2018)

Hi, mit 1,16 wäre das 24er ideal geeignet. Das 26er wäre viel zu groß.


----------



## chris4711 (8. März 2018)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> ...unserer ist mit 1,26/1,27 aufs Max26 umgestiegen und das war schon recht knapp, ging aber schon...


Also war grenzwertig aber ging? Ich überlege nämlich gerade, ob ich für die Tochter (leider) noch n 24" Zwischenschritt einlegen muss (1,28m - SL 56,5).


----------



## Linipupini (8. März 2018)

Erfahrungen wurden hier auch schon geteilt, warum noch eine Seite? Musst dich halt mal ein wenig einlesen.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-vpace-max-24-und-26-galerie.792745/

Und mal ganz ehrlich von 16" auf 26"


----------



## DianaD80 (8. März 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> denke auch, daß das schon ein großer Sprung ist.
> Sie soll ja auch Spaß am Rad haben.
> ...



Also wir sind vom Isla Beinn 20 L umgestiegen und haben 24 Zoll ausgelassen, da ist der Sprung nicht ganz so extrem. Max24 gab es zu der Zeit noch nicht. Ich denke aber das Rad lässt sich auch wunderbar wieder verkaufen. Ohne große Verluste.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. März 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Erfahrungen wurden hier auch schon geteilt, warum noch eine Seite? Musst dich halt mal ein wenig einlesen.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-vpace-max-24-und-26-galerie.792745/



Habe ich natürlich gelesen.
Aber natürlich hast Du Recht. Irgendwo auf der Welt wurde diese Frage bestimmt schon beantwortet. 
Wie so viele hier auch. Wahrscheinlich könnte man das Forum hier um 80% Zusammenkürzen ohne Inhaltsverlust. Deine Antwort gehört auch dazu. Und wahrscheinlich auch einige Deiner 2144 Beiträge 

Und ja der Sprung ist groß, das ist mir bewußt, daher die Frage hier. Kein Grund für Dich ausfallend zu werde.

Es ist nur so, daß meine Tochter in den letzten Monate stark gewachsen ist, deshalb die berechtigte Frage, ob man das 24" überspringen kann. Um a) die Kosten zu reduzieren, weil b) das 26" evtl. dann schon Ende Jahr paßt. Wenn auch gerade so.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DianaD80 (8. März 2018)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Also war grenzwertig aber ging? Ich überlege nämlich gerade, ob ich für die Tochter (leider) noch n 24" Zwischenschritt einlegen muss (1,28m - SL 56,5).


Ja hat funktioniert, er kann aber auch gut fahren, ich glaube einen unsicheren Fahrer hätte es ein paar mal auf die Nase gelegt. Ich würde bei der Größe nicht mehr den Zwischensprung aufs 24er machen.


----------



## KIV (8. März 2018)

@RomainK  Ich würde dem Kind mal ein passendes Rad gönnen und auf 24" wechseln, 20" habt Ihr ja schon übersprungen und allzu große Sprünge sind für die Fortschritte in der Fahrtechnik nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Und irgendwo ist es halt schon limitiert, einen möglichst kleinen Rahmen mit kleinem Fahrer zwischen(!) große Räder zu setzen. Ich würde kein Rad mit 40"-Laufrädern fahren wollen, für einen 2,20m-Menschen mag das aber passend sein...

Unser Junior ist sein 24"small-Kaniabike bis knapp über ca. 130cm Länge gefahren und es wäre sogar noch länger gegangen, insofern habt Ihr sicher noch eine Perspektive auf gut 1,5 Jahre Nutzungsdauer.


----------



## LosCubos (8. März 2018)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Also war grenzwertig aber ging? Ich überlege nämlich gerade, ob ich für die Tochter (leider) noch n 24" Zwischenschritt einlegen muss (1,28m - SL 56,5).



Unsere Tochter ist mit 1,35 schon aufs Max 275 gegangen. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Sollte bei euch auch mit dem 26er klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. März 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> @RomainK  Ich würde dem Kind mal ein passendes Rad gönnen und auf 24" wechseln, 20" habt Ihr ja schon übersprungen und allzu große Sprünge sind für die Fortschritte in der Fahrtechnik nicht wirklich hilfreich.
> Und irgendwo ist es halt schon limitiert, einen möglichst kleinen Rahmen mit kleinem Fahrer zwischen(!) große Räder zu setzen. Ich würde kein Rad mit 40"-Laufrädern fahren wollen, für einen 2,20m-Menschen mag das aber passend sein...
> 
> Unser Junior ist sein 24"small-Kaniabike bis knapp über ca. 130cm Länge gefahren und es wäre sogar noch länger gegangen, insofern habt Ihr sicher noch eine Perspektive auf gut 1,5 Jahre Nutzungsdauer.



Ok, es wird ein 24“ werden. Die Kleine ist Veränderungen gegenüber eher weniger aufgeschlossen, deshalb jetzt schon seit das 3 Jahren das gleiche Rad.


----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2018)

Hallo, hätte mal ein Frage wie lang muss den eine Bremsleitung für hinten für das Max26 etwa sein?
Würden da 1500mm ausreichen?


----------



## LockeTirol (9. März 2018)

Das kann der @snoeren beantworten


----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2018)

Ok. @snoeren :


Fortis76 schrieb:


> Hallo, hätte mal ein Frage wie lang muss den eine Bremsleitung für hinten für das Max26 etwa sein?
> Würden da 1500mm ausreichen?


----------



## chris4711 (9. März 2018)

Warte sicherheitshalber die Antwort von snoeren ab, aber schon mal als kleine Beruhigung (wg Deiner Restekiste / falls Du ne Bremse in Aussicht hast): die 1,50 Meter werden auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------



## snoeren (9. März 2018)

@Fortis76 das reicht dicke, da kannst du sogar noch ne Schleife rein machen  Wir verbauen 1150-1200 mm.
@RomainK wie glaub schon geschrieben: deine Kleine ist gerade erst ins 24er rein gewachsen und es werden noch 10 cm für ein sicheres fahren auf dem MAX26 fehlen. Ansonsten vorbei kommen und selbst davon überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2018)

Danke @snoeren.
Wird die nächsten Tage dann meine Bestellung bei euch eintrudeln.


----------



## snoeren (9. März 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Danke @snoeren.
> Wird die nächsten Tage dann meine Bestellung bei euch eintrudeln.


 Klasse! Ich hoffe es soll Pink oder Blau sein? Schwarz und Grün sind bereits ausverkauft und kommen erst wieder im Mai. Einen grünen hätten wir noch, mit kleinem Lackschäden. Den gäbe es dann auch etwas günstiger oder ohne Versandkosten


----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2018)

Oh je, ich befürchte mein großer bevorzugt schwarz. Da werde ich nochmal nachhaken müssen.
Wie sicher kommen denn die sachwarzen Rahmen wieder im Mai?


----------



## snoeren (9. März 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Wie sicher kommen denn die sachwarzen Rahmen wieder im Mai?


Todsicher! Ob es dann aber Ande April, Anfang Mai oder Mitte Mai sein wird, dafür kann ich aktuell noch keine Garantie übernehmen.


----------



## Fortis76 (9. März 2018)

Ok. Geburtstag hat er am 02.06. Also wenn er schwarz will, dann Geburtstagsgeschenk, wenn blau dann zu Ostern.
Egal was, Bestellung kommt nächste Woche. Danke für die Info.


----------



## mwcycles (9. März 2018)

Also bei 1,16m würde ich lieber noch ein 20" einschieben und von da aufs 26" Vpace umsteigen...
Klar liest man hier immer, je grösser die Räder umso besser, aber meiner Erfahrung nach fahren Kinder oft gerne kleine, wendige Räder, vor allem, wenn es nicht um XC-Racing geht.
Mein Sohn ist mit 1,22m auf seinem Orbea MX20 rundum glücklich, übt Wheeling und Bunny-up, ein zu grosses Rad wäre da hinderlich... Er fährt aber BMX Race und nicht XC!


----------



## LockeTirol (9. März 2018)

Das Max24 ist für eine Körpergröße ab 1,15 entwickelt worden. Das hat sich mittlerweile hundertfach bewährt. Mit 1,30 dann der Umstieg auf Max26.

Alle Mäxe haben sehr kurze Hinterbauten, tiefes Tretlager und niedrigen Stack. Dadurch sind sie extrem handlich und wendig .


----------



## mwcycles (9. März 2018)

Das ein Max24 bei 1,15m Grösse funktioniert, bezweifle ich keinesfalls. Aber bei gleicher Hinterbaulänge, Tretlagerhöhe und Stack, sind Fahrräder mit kleineren Laufrädern immer wendiger, sonst gäbe es für Erwachsenr nur 29", der "Rückschritt" auf 27,5" wäre komplett sinnlos. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre selber 29", weil mir eben Stabilität und Laufruhe wichtiger sind als Wendigkeit (auch wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik...).
Und in der Tat haben viele 20" Bikes viel zu lange Hinterbauten und zu hohe Tretlager, da bleibt nicht viel Wendigkeit übrig.


----------



## shorty79 (9. März 2018)

Canyon hat gerade bei seinen kinderbikes aktion.
Wollte auch zuerst das max26 nehmen,da aber das canyon exceed cf 24" um 400€ verbilligt ist,war die entscheidung dann einfacher.
Vielleicht gefällt euch ja das canyon.
Aja,mein sohn ist 126cm gross.


----------



## mwcycles (9. März 2018)

Beim Canyon  sind halt die Kettenstreben wieder lang, 10,6kg sind für ein Carbonbike auch nicht so toll, und 152mm Kurbeln für Kinder ab 120cm??? Schickes Rad zu gutem Preis, aber lange nicht so durchdacht wie ein Vpace, oder ein Orbea wenn es günstiger sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (12. März 2018)

Meine Bestellung ist heute raus, jetzt heißt es warten bis das schwarze Max26 wieder da ist.
Die Vorfreude ist schon mal groß.


----------



## nadrealista (12. März 2018)

Mein Tipp wenn irgendwie möglich nach Ravensburg fahren und vor Ort Probefahren. War bei meinem Sohn so. theoretisch war er noch ein MAX275 Kind wenn man das so nennen darf aber nach der Probefahrt haben wir uns am Ende für den MAX29 entschieden.


----------



## Fortis76 (12. März 2018)

Nein das Max 275 ist zu groß. Er hat gerade die Mindestgröße für das Max 26. Ravensburg ist halt leider einfach 3h Fahrt.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (12. März 2018)

snoeren schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es soll Pink oder Blau sein?



Gibt es aktuell noch pinke 26er Rahmen?
bzw sind die "Vpace" Aufkleber überlackiert oder könnte man die teils schwarzen gegen weiße austauschen (damit es besser zur Gabel passt)?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (15. März 2018)

also heute morgen habe ich gedacht ich spinne.

Meine Frau zu mir - da steht so ein großer Paket vor der Türe...

Ich, hä - was kann das sein.

VPACE - große Kiste aber ziemlich leicht.
Wahnsinn, gestern war das Rad zur Abholung bereit. Dummerweise habe ich mir am Sonntag die Bizepssehne gerissen, also nichts mit Ausflug nach Ravensburg.

Gut, kurzes Telefonat. Kein Problem, wir schicken Dir das Rad.
Und heute ist die Kiste da. Schnell ausgepackt, heftig wie leicht das Rad ist. Rad eingebaut und fertig. 

Schön anzusehen, hier war jemand mit Herzblut dabei. Sauber montiert und eingestellt, das findet man so oft bei teureren Räder nicht so gut gelöst.

Kurz noch getestet, wie weit der Sattel runterkommt - passt alles bestens. 
Probefahrt kann kommen!!

Achja - warum VPACE. Es gibt ja noch den ein oder anderen fertigen Hersteller in diese Richtung. Beim VPACE gefallen mir neben dem Gewicht die vernünftig gewählte Übersetzung und auch der schön gemachte Rahmen ohne Bremssockel.

Aber klar, auch hier gilt - das Mädchen muß selber strampeln..... Von alleine geht nichts, aber die Kiste trägt ihren Teil zum Fahrspaß bei.

Dafür herzlichen Dank an das VPACE Team.


----------



## Linipupini (15. März 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Dummerweise habe ich mir am Sonntag die Bizepssehne gerissen


Autsch!! wie macht man denn sowas?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (15. März 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Autsch!! wie macht man denn sowas?



Ist peinlich - kein Bärenangriff oder so.

Zugewachsener Trail, schwerer Ast im Weg, ein Griff, Geräusch wie reisender Stoff und das wars.

Falsche ruckartige Bewegung mit ausgestrecktem Arm...

Wird ne teure Sache 

Nachdem ich jetzt 4-6 Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt bin, daß leichte VPACE neben meinen schweren 301 Hobel in den Radkeller gestellt habe, bin ich gedanklichem bei einem leichten Bike für mich.....


----------



## KIV (15. März 2018)

@snoeren Dir "gefällt" doch wohl nicht die Verletzungs-Geschichte..? 

Btw: Gute Besserung! Und immerhin kannst Du sagen, dass es beim MTBn passiert ist. Das ist doch noch cool. 
Manche Leute brechen sich unter der Dusche das Bein oder nen Finger beim Kistenschleppen.


----------



## nadrealista (15. März 2018)

ui das Bike sieht in grün toll aus. sehr schickes Teil. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

